# What restaurants offer discounts for 50+



## jeremygolan

My wife and i like to travel quite a bit up and down the atlantic coast. which restaurant chains offer discounts? any recommendations?


----------



## Bill.K

As for chains, I'm not 100% whenever we did traveling, we tried to stay with local restaurants, we found that their food was much better and you didn't have to pay a premium for it. 

I'd say try something new and don't go for the same old boring things because they are cheap.


----------



## AlbertC

Here in Canada there are excellent seniors discounts at Swiss Chalet. Good, simple food.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Here's a site with a listing of some chain restaurants and their senior discounts, of course checking first to make sure the discount is still available is always advisable...http://morewithlesstoday.com/restaurants-that-offer-senior-discounts/


----------



## ccohoe

Zellers also offers a seniors discount in their restaurants. They offer very affordable meals. They might not be the best for your waistline but most restuarant food rarely is.


----------

